# Browning Gold Micro???



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

I am looking at purchasing a Browning Gold Micro 20ga. for my wife. The gun fits her well and is nice and light for her to carry hunting upland. It also is nice and short for her, she is just getting in to hunting and I would like to get her a decent shotgun. Has anyone had any experience with these guns?


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

I dont know about the micro, but I have had a Browning gold for 3 years and it has performed flawlessly. the first year i had it fell in the lake where I was duck hunting... i scooped it out, drained the water out, and went on shooting.. 
the gas system makes for a very light recoil.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I shoot a Browning Gold also. I'm only 5' tall and don't have long arms. I had the stock cut down to fit me. That was quite a job and they had to take it down as much as possible; however it fits great now and I love it. 

Vicky


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

My nephew shoots a 20ga Gold and has never had any problems with it. I really like his gun. It's light and well balanced.
I shoot a 3 1/2" Gold for ducks and geese. I initially had problems with it ejecting 3 1/2" shells. Browning replaced the action spring and it has been a great gun since.

Buck


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you all for the replies. I really liked the feel of this gun, and I have always liked Brownings. This gun really fits my wife well. At only 5'3'' the shortened stock on the micro is what she needs.


----------

